# Take a stand against scum



## JohnT (May 26, 2016)

Well, It was only a matter of time. 

They finally got to me. I received an automated call that the IRS was coming to my house in 15 minutes, unless I wire transfer $3,000. These are scammers that feed off of senior citizens that might not know better.

Total scam. 

I heard about this over the radio. The radio DJs suggested that whenever someone receives a call like this, you should publish the phone number and attempt to get as many people to call. When a real person picks up, calmly and slowly abuse the heck out of them. Tell them that they are scum, that you called the police, that they are evil and God will exact his revenge on them. 

If they hang up, don't be discouraged. Simply call them back again and again. The object is to occupy as much of their time and harass them as much as possible.

Here are the numbers. I received 5 call todays from those pieces of human garbage. 
It could be fun. Call them, abuse them, then post your experience!!! 

484-224-6036
and 
206-494-0741

I am about to do this and will let you know how funny it was


----------



## dcbrown73 (May 26, 2016)

Auto-Dialer


----------



## JohnT (May 26, 2016)

I called them. Man was that fun!

Before calling, I registered the number with the FTC and the IRS. 

I told them that and also told them that God will get them over and over. 
They hung up, I called back, they hung up, and I called back again. 

Each time I called, I got the same low life. 

Finally, this scum called me a dirty name. I told him to expect more calls!! 

What good sport this is!


----------



## BernardSmith (May 26, 2016)

You gotta hope that the scammers were not sophisticated enough to use some poor innocent's phone number as their caller ID... There was a story on NPR about a scammer whose caller ID was the number of the fellow who was being called... ::


----------



## dcbrown73 (May 26, 2016)

Bernard is right. You can spoof your Caller ID if you know what you're doing. Just like you can spoof your email address. Of course the creation of SPF and DKIM records were created to help protect against email spoofing.


----------



## Mismost (May 26, 2016)

Back in the not too distance past I was bombed with those $200.00 cruise ship faxes, sometimes 3&4 a day. I got ticked off and started collecting them....scotch taped a bunch into a long string and refaxed back to their number...asap I taped the two end together forming an endless looping fax.

I got a call the next day about wasting THEIR fax toner and paper. So, I did it again the next night too! Yes....it was fun. No, I have never received another one! Now it all email crap.


----------



## hounddawg (May 26, 2016)

shoot,,,, I done won 9 trips to the Bahama's just this year,, ask twice for more info about my accounts, I said I thought you already had my info, 2 years ago while spending 5 months in SICU then 4 months in ICU and 2 more months in recovery, by that time hackers had nailed me for over $8000, the lady at the credit card said if I said I'd lost my card then they wouldn't make me pay, told her I was to old to start lying now, I paid a sum of money to find that hacker,, HONG KONG,, like [email protected]#k me a running, ole well.....
dawg,,


----------



## Julie (May 26, 2016)

BernardSmith said:


> You gotta hope that the scammers were not sophisticated enough to use some poor innocent's phone number as their caller ID... There was a story on NPR about a scammer whose caller ID was the number of the fellow who was being called... ::





dcbrown73 said:


> Bernard is right. You can spoof your Caller ID if you know what you're doing. Just like you can spoof your email address. Of course the creation of SPF and DKIM records were created to help protect against email spoofing.



party poopers!!! I was liking the idea of calling that number but you guys had to bring common sense into it!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Julie (May 26, 2016)

hounddawg said:


> shoot,,,, I done won 9 trips to the Bahama's just this year,, ask twice for more info about my accounts, I said I thought you already had my info, 2 years ago while spending 5 months in SICU then 4 months in ICU and 2 more months in recovery, by that time hackers had nailed me for over $8000, the lady at the credit card said if I said I'd lost my card then they wouldn't make me pay, told her I was to old to start lying now, I paid a sum of money to find that hacker,, HONG KONG,, like [email protected]#k me a running, ole well.....
> dawg,,



Sorry but I'm not understanding this. If your card is hacked, the bank pays. You do not have to say your card was stolen. I think you better cancel that card.


----------



## Tnuscan (May 26, 2016)

I just make sounds similar to words but not, they get embarrassed and confused ,I keep talking like I want to share, they feel sorry for me I think, and hang up. I answer with el woe, el woe,... once I know it's them the game is on..
My wife thinks it's so funny.


----------



## dcbrown73 (May 26, 2016)

Julie said:


> party poopers!!! I was liking the idea of calling that number but you guys had to bring common sense into it!!!!!!!!!!!!



By all means, don't like me stop you!


----------



## hounddawg (May 26, 2016)

cap one, don't know what pa, is, but that's what they said and done, and that's what I paid minus $500,,,, but ole well, an as I said it was 11 months before I knew this had happened,,,
dawg





Julie said:


> Sorry but I'm not understanding this. If your card is hacked, the bank pays. You do not have to say your card was stolen. I think you better cancel that card.


----------



## hounddawg (May 26, 2016)

and it was my computer that was hacked, ya know the place I kept my records and paid card by online from said computer by automatic pay
dawg


and


Julie said:


> Sorry but I'm not understanding this. If your card is hacked, the bank pays. You do not have to say your card was stolen. I think you better cancel that card.


----------



## Mismost (May 26, 2016)

hounddawg said:


> and it was my computer that was hacked, ya know the place I kept my records and paid card by online from said computer by automatic pay
> dawg
> 
> 
> and



I refuse to do ANY automatic drafts.....ticks off the electric company, the cable company, the phone company...don't care, don't trust it, don't do it, and ain't never gonna do it. Wife and I had a MAJOR blowout when I found out she had a debit card...she no longer has a debit card. Hack a debit card and they can drain your accounts and it's all on you. Yes, I am paranoid.


----------



## hounddawg (May 26, 2016)

yep I admit I wished to be as smart as you, and yes now bills no longer even come my way, it all started by hay go paperless an save a tree, to heck with that tree, they cost way to much, I WISH SO MUCH TO HAVE DONE AS YOU MSMOST.. not a mistake I will do again, plus I stopped over draft, any any unusual charges sent for my ok, only problem, is I buy my hot peppers from overseas, as well as many other things but now I have no problem when I pay my card locks down an I phone to complete my transaction, gawd did I say I wish I had taken the route as you msmost
dawg 








Mismost said:


> I refuse to do ANY automatic drafts.....ticks off the electric company, the cable company, the phone company...don't care, don't trust it, don't do it, and ain't never gonna do it. Wife and I had a MAJOR blowout when I found out she had a debit card...she no longer has a debit card. Hack a debit card and they can drain your accounts and it's all on you. Yes, I am paranoid.


----------



## Julie (May 27, 2016)

hounddawg said:


> cap one, don't know what pa, is, but that's what they said and done, and that's what I paid minus $500,,,, but ole well, an as I said it was 11 months before I knew this had happened,,,
> dawg



Since it was 11 months before you were able to notice, that I understand and I see why they said you need to say your card was stolen.

Lol, I keep no passwords on my computer. They are written down and locked in the safe.


----------



## Julie (May 27, 2016)

Mismost said:


> I refuse to do ANY automatic drafts.....ticks off the electric company, the cable company, the phone company...don't care, don't trust it, don't do it, and ain't never gonna do it. Wife and I had a MAJOR blowout when I found out she had a debit card...she no longer has a debit card. Hack a debit card and they can drain your accounts and it's all on you. Yes, I am paranoid.



I feel bad for your wife! I do not know of any bank in the US that is not covered under FDIC and credit unions that are not covered under NCUSIF.


----------



## hounddawg (May 27, 2016)

oh don't you think I wish I had been that smart, 
auto pay = Ka-Boom to my own head, they say live and learn,
but it seems I didn't learn till a little late, an by saying a little late I'm giving myself a break,, lol, I was truly late,,, seems like all ya'll had that figured out before it happened, as yep never again auto pay,,,
dawg



oh


Julie said:


> Since it was 11 months before you were able to notice, that I understand and I see why they said you need to say your card was stolen.
> 
> Lol, I keep no passwords on my computer. They are written down and locked in the safe.


----------



## JohnT (May 27, 2016)

The thing here is that the automated phone message gave me these numbers to call back. When I did call, the scammer on the other end went right into his act. I have no doubt that I harasses a piece of human filth!


----------



## Mismost (May 27, 2016)

Julie said:


> I feel bad for your wife! I do not know of any bank in the US that is not covered under FDIC and credit unions that are not covered under NCUSIF.



That's what our bank said too! But we have friends that it's happened too and it is a major hassle. Just use the credit card, it gets hacked and it has, we are out 50 bucks tops...and I get "free" Cabelas points to shop with...just write one check at the end of the month. Heck....even Visa wants us to go paperless! Nope.

What gets me about these scumbags...the law very seldom even attempts to go after them...the ones who do get caught are the dumb ones who actually got caught "in the act" at a store. The card companies and banks just view it as a cost of doing business.


----------



## dcbrown73 (May 27, 2016)

JohnT said:


> The thing here is that the automated phone message gave me these numbers to call back. When I did call, the scammer on the other end went right into his act. I have no doubt that I harasses a piece of human filth!



Yes, but did you try to sell him your 1978 Pinto Station Wagon with the wood sides and only 287k miles on it? I'm sure he would have been very interested in it. 

That's what I used to do when I would get telemarketers cold calling me. I'm so happy that doesn't happen anymore hah. I do miss throwing my sales pitch though.


----------



## Julie (May 27, 2016)

dcbrown73 said:


> Yes, but did you try to sell him your 1978 Pinto Station Wagon with the wood sides and only 287k miles on it? I'm sure he would have been very interested in it.
> 
> That's what I used to do when I would get telemarketers cold calling me. I'm so happy that doesn't happen anymore hah. I do miss throwing my sales pitch though.



Actually he was trying to sell them some Welch's Wine


----------



## jswordy (May 28, 2016)

I get calls from "Rachel with Credit Card Services" all the time, always from a different number.

Once I punched through to get a human and told her my number had been on the federal do not call list for seven years, please stop calling me.

She replied, "Oh yeah? Well just for that, we are going to call you now several times a day for the next two weeks!"

And they did. The government has been unable to stop this scam scheme, which sets itself up as a new corporate business every so often. I have even been in contact with my so-called "representatives" in Congress about this. Nothing they can do.


----------



## Tnuscan (May 28, 2016)

Probably one of their businesses.


----------



## Boatboy24 (May 28, 2016)

jswordy said:


> Nothing they can do.



There is. They can enforce the law. Just nobody does that. Its much easier to write the law, take credit for it, and let it rot.


----------



## ibglowin (May 28, 2016)

So glad I switched over to Ooma 6 months ago.


----------



## jswordy (May 29, 2016)

Boatboy24 said:


> There is. They can enforce the law. Just nobody does that. Its much easier to write the law, take credit for it, and let it rot.



This is a famous case that has been written up all over the place in the media because so many people get these calls. Just Google "Rachel at Credit Card Services." 

There's not much they can do.

CCS swaps out phone numbers and changes corporate entities so often that no one can keep up. I can't block them; it's a different number every time they call. I get these calls at home and on my cell. Both my numbers are long-time Do Not Call list entries.

When the law catches up, if it ever does get close, then that corporation the warrant is for, or the charges are filed against, is defunct. They are now a new corporation. And so on. They claim to offer credit remediation for cardholders over their heads, but what they really do is offer an $800-$2,000 "service" that basically does all the remediation that the cardholder could have done him or herself for free. And they keep trying to punch the well deeper once someone agrees to the "service."

That "service," too, is a slick move. Because if they are actually offering a "product" or "service," and they do deliver it when the customer (or as I like to call them, the "mark") requests it, then by law it is not a scam. They just make zillions of calls and if they get even 1%, that's a lot of cash.

What this really is, is the price I pay for doing business on the Net, where it is so very easy to scrape and sell a known-good phone number. That's why I have not handed out my number to the myriad of sites asking me for it "for security reasons." But when I make an order, it has to be provided.


----------

